# Mastour al Malaga, è fatta.



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Mastour sta andando al Malaga in prestito biennale. Il diritto di riscatto a favore degli spagnoli sarebbe stato fissato a 5 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo di Marzio andrà in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo di Marzio andrà in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni.*



Quindi questi folli gli hanno rinnovato il contratto stamattina e lo hanno svenduto per 5M. Galliani continua nel sabotaggio.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Mah, una societa' che non crede nei ragazzi e poi comprano bidoni a 20 milioni, poveri noi


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Questo è sabotaggio.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Vergognosi!!!


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi questi folli gli hanno rinnovato il contratto stamattina e lo hanno svenduto per 5M. Galliani continua nel sabotaggio.



Sono gli spicci per la prima trance per Soriano...


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo, che schifo!! Si devono vergognare!! Schifosi maledetti, lo fa apposta quel cancro maledetto di Galliani!! Vergognati


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

5 milioni??? Servissero a prendere qualcuno a centrocampo.... Maledetti....


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Se fa male probabilmente è veramente un montato, se fa bene lo regali. Io, boh..


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Mastour sta andando al Malaga in prestito biennale. Il diritto di riscatto a favore degli spagnoli sarebbe stato fissato a 5 milioni.





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo di Marzio andrà in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni.*



Assassini


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo di Marzio andrà in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni.*



Il senso di tutto ciò? Almeno con Cristante i soldi li hanno presi subito e sono serviti per Bonaventura,ma in questo caso li vedremo tra due anni


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

Cinque milioni?!?! 

È cattiva coscienza, è proprio fare il male del Milan. 

Il minimo sarebbero stati 15.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2015)

Quando vedi vendere Coman a più di 20 milioni e poi vedi queste cose, ti sale il crimine.


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Agosto 2015)

Credo che comunque ci sia un'opzione di ricompra, altrimenti è una trattativa folle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo di Marzio andrà in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni.*



M-a-l-a-f-e-d-e.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

è fattibile che ci sia anche un contro riscatto?


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Credo che comunque ci sia un'opzione di ricompra, altrimenti è una trattativa folle.



Galliani è roba che pensa che questa opzione esista solo in Spagna...


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Agosto 2015)

Non fisseranno mai un contro-riscatto per il semplice fatto che Galliani non sa cosa sia.

Operazione folle, da idioti, stupidissima, senza senso come sempre


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

Dopo i 4 milioni per Saponara, mi sembra giusto cedere Mastour a 5.
A sto punto io venderei anche Locatelli, Calabria e Gamarra a 500.000 euro in tutto.


----------



## pandoL (31 Agosto 2015)

Ogni giorno mi sorprendo sempre di più


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

la migliore operazione del Gallo finora, ha ancora qualche ora per superarsi.


----------



## Kazarian88 (31 Agosto 2015)

Bisognerebbe concedere la bestemmia e gli insulti pesanti in questo caso. 
Mi fanno schifo. Davvero.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Mastour sta andando al Malaga in prestito biennale. Il diritto di riscatto a favore degli spagnoli sarebbe stato fissato a 5 milioni.



Ormai, cosa c'è più da commentare? Siamo alla frutta


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Io bello è che per Petagna mette il controriscatto.
Per Mastour no.


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ormai, cosa c'è più da commentare? Siamo alla frutta



Piu che alla frutta direi che siamo nel bagno del ristorante con 2 dita in gola


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Che tu sia maledetto Galliani, che tu sia maledetto!! Ci hai rovinato!! Incompetente


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

L'operazione se ci fosse un controriscatto non sarebbe affatto male. Ma pare non ci sarà.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'operazione se ci fosse un controriscatto non sarebbe affatto male. Ma pare non ci sarà.



Sarebbe l'operazione perfetta per Mastour.


----------



## PoloNegativo (31 Agosto 2015)

Questo giocatore può diventare due cose nel futuro: un montato bravo a palleggiare, quindi nessuno, oppure un campione. Se farà schifo non ci daranno nulla, se diventerà un campione lo venderemo a soli 5 milioni. In entrambi i casi abbiamo solo da perderci, nel secondo soprattutto. 
Operazione da denuncia.


----------



## Kaw (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo di Marzio andrà in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni.*


Prestito di 2 anni, così possono valutarlo per bene e decidere se sia giusto riscattarlo, la cifra è ridicola quindi comunque vada per loro va benissimo.
Per il Milan nessun vantaggio alcuno da quest'operazione, avanti così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma perchè, PERCHE'


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2015)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore può diventare due cose nel futuro: un montato bravo a palleggiare, quindi nessuno, oppure un campione. Se farà schifo non ci daranno nulla, se diventerà un campione lo venderemo a soli 5 milioni. In entrambi i casi abbiamo solo da perderci, nel secondo soprattutto.
> Operazione da denuncia.



.
Prima o poi i nostri anatemi dovranno fare effetto. Il problema è se in quel momento il Milan esisterà ancora o lo avrà già seppellito per sempre.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Ci sta uccidendo, sta uccidendo il Milan e nessuno fa niente. Tutto ciò è incredibile ma vero


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

E nessuno fa niente, ci sta ammazzando... Ma Silvio che fa? Non vede?


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io bello è che per Petagna mette il controriscatto.
> Per Mastour no.



Ma come si fa a non pensare alla malafede ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2015)

MALEDETTO !!!! 5 milioni ... Che tu sia maledetto


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

con tutto il letamaio che abbiamo vendiamo questo qui, che è vero che per ora è tutto fumo e niente arrosto, ma quelli da vendere sono ben altri


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> MALEDETTO !!!! 5 milioni ... Che tu sia maledetto



5 mln sono i soldi che tira su Giannino in due mesi.


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2015)

Scandalo!!


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

Non sappiamo sfruttare i giovani. È sempre la stessa storia.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Cari ragazzi...il problema e' questo...Il MILAN oramai non ha piu' successo sia in italia e in europa da troppo tempo....per questo SAN SIRO purtroppo e sottolineo purtroppo non puo' aspettare questi ragazzi di 16-17 anni potenziali talenti....purtroppo la società vuole tornare a vincere puntando tutto su giocatori già "vissuti"....l'operazione MASTOUR condivido la vostra opinione e' rischio di un potenziale crack....il giocatore se dimostra il suo valore varrà molto di piu' della cifra proposta nel riscatto...ma e' il momento del MILAN che non permette a questi potenziali campioni di crescere...troppe pressioni...Auguro il meglio al giocatore che se non dimostrerà di essere solamente un giocoliere ne sentiremo parlare per anni e anni...


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi...il problema e' questo...Il MILAN oramai non ha piu' successo sia in italia e in europa da troppo tempo....per questo SAN SIRO purtroppo e sottolineo purtroppo non puo' aspettare questi ragazzi di 16-17 anni potenziali talenti....purtroppo la società vuole tornare a vincere puntando tutto su giocatori già "vissuti"....l'operazione MASTOUR condivido la vostra opinione e' rischio di un potenziale crack....il giocatore se dimostra il suo valore varrà molto di piu' della cifra proposta nel riscatto...ma e' il momento del MILAN che non permette a questi potenziali campioni di crescere...troppe pressioni...Auguro il meglio al giocatore che se non dimostrerà di essere solamente un giocoliere ne sentiremo parlare per anni e anni...



Se questi giocatori già "vissuti" che ci dovrebbero riportare in alto sono i vari Bertolacci, Kucka ecc preferisco aspettare i giovani!!


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

boh...dal nuovo messi a messi male..


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2015)

Bene, Kucka per Mastour... che cosa bella


----------



## neversayconte (31 Agosto 2015)

Se non sbaglio abbiamo rifiutato 7 milioni dal Barcellona o una spagnola, e poi giustamente lo vendiamo a meno.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

forse c'è un controriscatto....


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

sto male


----------



## devils milano (31 Agosto 2015)

è la storia di Matri che si ripete...li vende a 20/21 anni a 2.5 mln e poi li riprende 6/7 anni dopo a 15/20...come stava accadendo per Astori e Darmian e come succederà con Cristante e Mastour.


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Agosto 2015)

una delle piu' grandi boiate mai fatte....potrebbe diventare uno dei piu' forti trequartisti al mondo e noi lo svendiamo cosi'....


----------



## Antijuventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Cristante=Bonaventura un'anno fa
Mastour = Soriano quest'anno

GRAZIE presidente!


----------



## Denni90 (31 Agosto 2015)

a me non fa arrabbiare bertolacci a 20...anzi mi lascia indifferente
ma mastour a 5 mln si! la juve ha appena scucito 28 mln per coman ( COMAN!!!) e noi ne prendiamo 5 forse e fra due anni... bohoooo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Assurdo.

Assurdo.

Riscatto a 5M poi, avessi detto 25.
Assurdo


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Ci sarà da ridere se vincerà il Pallone d'Oro.

Tranquilli comunque.
Se esploderà, per allora il Milan avrà un nuovo proprietario che farà di tutto per riprenderlo.


----------



## miticotoro (31 Agosto 2015)

Non avete mai pensato a una class action o a chiedere l'infermità mentale per galliani?
Non puoi vendere un ragazzino fissando l'eventuale incasso tra 2 anni
Se sfonda varrà troppo, ma anche se diventa un giocatore decente varrà sempre più di 5 milioni
Se i prezzi di quest'anno continuano a salire, tra due anni con 5 milioni non compri il cartellino di nessuno
I giovani si valorizzano cedendoli in prestito con diritto di riscatto e controriscatto, la squadra che lo prende sa di poterlo comprare e al limite se diventa un campione sà che avrà il suo guadagno per la valorizzazione.
Vi porta una plusvalenza quest'anno? No, neanche il prossimo
Viene venduto per risparmiare 200k euro di ingaggio? a che servono? a pagare i bonus di balo o le commissioni di raiola?
Va bene non credere nei giovani ma regalarli in questa maniera è da criminali. Anche se non sfondano alla fine li cedi a neopromosse o in serie b o volendo in lega pro per prendere altri giocatori del vivaio, anche solo per cortesia in prestito per avere favori in seguito
Nel nostro piccolo abbiamo prelazionato Jovic dalla Stella Rossa di Belgrado, attaccante di 17 anni che gioca titolare e che ha esordito in prima squadra all'età di sedici ......... costo del cartellino 5 milioni da pagare cash
Non capisco i vantaggi del Milan, ne basterebbe anche uno di vantaggio ma ragionandoci non ne trovo


----------



## Fabregas (31 Agosto 2015)

Il prestito ci sta tutto ma il riscatto? Perchè? PERCHÈ?

Noi dobbiamo stare zitti e prendere i vari Balotelli e Van Ginkel in prestito secco, mentre nel frettemo regaliamo i nostri a due pacchetti di cracker scaduti


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

una follia autentica,regalato


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2015)

Qualsiasi sia la formula, per 5 milioni è veramente un'assurdità.


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2015)

Kucka 29enne cessaccio che stava per andare in Turchia 3 mil.

Mastour 5 mil, senza nemmeno un controriscatto. Adriano Galliani ti odio con tutto me stesso, il giorno che sparirai dal mondo Milan avrà un quadruplo orgasmo.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

mossa stupida, non puoi fare un prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto a soli 5mln perché se il giocatore non esplode non lo riscattano, se esplode 5mln sono una miseria.

Impostata così è un'operazione demenziale


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Operazione demenziale di cui ci pentiremo negli anni a venire.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2015)

Con quei soldi ci abbiamo preso Kucka. Vergogna.


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

È appena partito per Malaga. 

Vergogna.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (31 Agosto 2015)

Esplode, lo perdi a nulla.
Non esplode, te lo rimandano.
Operazione molto intelligente


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2015)

dai difendetelo ancora.


----------



## Il Genio (31 Agosto 2015)

È una prova di forza, vuole dimostrare quanto è potente andando contro tutto e tutti con operazioni senza logica 
Si sente onnipotente e probabilmente lo è 
Berlusconi non lo caccerà mai perché a questo punto è chiaro anche ai muri che lo tiene per le palle 
Ci restano 3 possibilità:
1) Mr Bee, se è tutto vero
2) un tifoso che ha perso pazienza, speranze e calma 
3) Madre Natura


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Ormai manco c'è più da commentare, cioè che altro si può dire?


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

concordo con il genio...sembra che sia operazioni fatte apposta per farla pagare a qualcuno.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

Questa è la porcata definitiva.


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2015)

Questo ci sta distruggendo, e quasi non credo più incompetenza , è malafede, non ha nessun senso questa operazione

È INCREDIBILE che a Galliani non succeda mai niente, a partire dai tifosi che una contestazione seria non la fanno mai, fino alle TV che non lo criticano neanche per sbaglio. Siamo nelle mani di un delinquente per non dire parole più specifiche


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Non avete mai pensato a una class action o a chiedere l'infermità mentale per galliani?
> Non puoi vendere un ragazzino fissando l'eventuale incasso tra 2 anni
> Se sfonda varrà troppo, ma anche se diventa un giocatore decente varrà sempre più di 5 milioni
> Se i prezzi di quest'anno continuano a salire, tra due anni con 5 milioni non compri il cartellino di nessuno
> ...



Guarda che non c'e nessuna infermita mentale.. è solo uno dei piu grandi criminali nel calcio mondiale


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo di Marzio andrà in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni.*



Operazione completamente priva di senso come in perfetto stile Fester..dopo Saponara un altro riscatto fissato a cifre ridicole..non rimpiango saponara e non credo rimpiangerò Mastour ma almeno per ciuf-ciuf tirammo un bel bidone da 16 milioni..qui si regalano i pochi giocatori con un minimo di talento tecnico e forse di mercato..pazzesco..vabbè che tanto anche se venisse ceduto a 20 milioni sparirebbero per prendere gente dal genoa o peggio..


----------



## clanton (31 Agosto 2015)

Mi rifiuto di pensare che l'operazione sia in questi termini ....aspetto il comunicato ufficiale .... se è veramente così ci devono spiegare la logica di una operazione di questo tipo ....è pazzesca al di la di ogni ragionevole dubbio . Una cosa illogica !


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

-


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

Attenzione. 

Sembra che il Milan si sia riservato una recompra a sei milioni nel caso in cui il Malaga lo riscatti tra due anni.

In questo caso sarebbe una bella operazione.


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2015)

solite critiche al vento sul vento


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2015)

Dai ho letto che c'è la recompra a 6 milioni, non è una brutta operazione (se c'è davvero il controriscatto)


----------



## Theochedeo (31 Agosto 2015)

Vabè ragazzi sarebbe stato demenziale altrimenti.


----------



## Robertino (31 Agosto 2015)

Recompra a 6 milioni più altra opzione: percentuale su prossima vendita, nel caso non volessimo esercitare la recompra.
così le condizioni sono molto più accettabili


----------



## IronJaguar (31 Agosto 2015)

L'operazione in realtà non è male: a Mastour scade il contratto con noi nel 2017 e non vuole rinnovare. Ora va in prestito biennale per cui non potevi fissare un riscatto troppo alto altrimenti non ti pagavano troppo un giocatore in scadenza.
Se lo riscattano te lo riprendi con 6 milioni, praticamente paghi il milione di valorizzazione. Se lo riscattano e lo vogliono rivendere perchè esplode a livelli incredibli te lo puoi riprendere comunque tu a 6 milioni oppure ti prendi una grossa percentuale sulla cessione successiva.

Si poteva fare meglio? Forse sì, ma Mastour è un giocatore che se ne vuole andare dal Milan e che in primavera fa fatica. O trovavi qualcuno che ti dava tanti soldi subito (e a certe cifre non se lo prende nessuno) oppure fai un'operazione del genere poi per carità si poteva discutere sul se alzare il valore di riscatto o no ma con un giocatore della primavera in scadenza 2017 le cifre son quelle.
Le operazioni demenziali sono altre.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> L'operazione in realtà non è male: a Mastour scade il contratto con noi nel 2017 e non vuole rinnovare. Ora va in prestito biennale per cui non potevi fissare un riscatto troppo alto altrimenti non ti pagavano troppo un giocatore in scadenza.
> Se lo riscattano te lo riprendi con 6 milioni, praticamente paghi il milione di valorizzazione. Se lo riscattano e lo vogliono rivendere perchè esplode a livelli incredibli te lo puoi riprendere comunque tu a 6 milioni oppure ti prendi una grossa percentuale sulla cessione successiva.
> 
> Si poteva fare meglio? Forse sì, ma Mastour è un giocatore che se ne vuole andare dal Milan e che in primavera fa fatica. O trovavi qualcuno che ti dava tanti soldi subito (e a certe cifre non se lo prende nessuno) oppure fai un'operazione del genere poi per carità si poteva discutere sul se alzare il valore di riscatto o no ma con un giocatore della primavera in scadenza 2017 le cifre son quelle.
> Le operazioni demenziali sono altre.



ma dove c'è scritto che c'è il contro riscatto? e quale percentuale?


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Robertino ha scritto:


> Recompra a 6 milioni più altra opzione: percentuale su prossima vendita, nel caso non volessimo esercitare la recompra.
> così le condizioni sono molto più accettabili



fonte??


----------



## IronJaguar (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma dove c'è scritto che c'è il contro riscatto? e quale percentuale?



Skysport e sportmediaset.
La percentuale sulla vendita non l'hanno detta ma in genere in questi casi è sul 30 per cento.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Skysport e sportmediaset.
> La percentuale sulla vendita non l'hanno detta ma in genere in questi casi è sul 30 per cento.



ok grazie! con queste opzioni questa trattava ci sta


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Robertino ha scritto:


> Recompra a 6 milioni più altra opzione: percentuale su prossima vendita, nel caso non volessimo esercitare la recompra.
> così le condizioni sono molto più accettabili



Si ma Sky ancora non si esprime sul punto.



IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Skysport e sportmediaset.
> La percentuale sulla vendita non l'hanno detta ma in genere in questi casi è sul 30 per cento.



Lo ha detto Di Marzio?


----------



## clanton (31 Agosto 2015)

Se scade nel 2017 e non rinnova prima quando scade il prestito è libero di andare dove vuole ne Malaga ne Milan ... o no ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

clanton ha scritto:


> Se scade nel 2017 e non rinnova prima quando scade il prestito è libero di andare dove vuole ne Malaga ne Milan ... o no ?



Nessuna ha parlato di rinnovo (manco Sky che io sappia) ma logica vuole che abbia rinnovato visto che hanno messo il diritto di acquisto per il Malaga. Alcune fonti poco raccomandabili parlano di recompra a 6M con grossa percentuale eventualmente sulla rivendita del Malaga, e qualcun altro afferma di averlo sentito pure da Sky. Aspettiamo chiarimenti.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

E' confermato il controriscatto a 6, quindi almeno questa l'hanno fatta bene. Io non ci credo a sto qua, però metti che si rinsavisce ed esplode, riprenderlo a 6 va benissimo. Altrimenti gli scade il contratto e lo scarichi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sky conferma: recompra a 6M. Sospiro di sollievo per i tifosi rossoneri.*


----------



## clanton (31 Agosto 2015)

Se con controriscatto e percentuale l operazione è accettabile anche se era meglio una squadra di B dove sicuramente potrebbe giocare e smetterla di palleggiare in piazza ... al Malaga giocherà ? o farà la fine di Verdi che in Spagna è sempre in panchina ?


----------



## clanton (31 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E' confermato il controriscatto a 6, quindi almeno questa l'hanno fatta bene. Io non ci credo a sto qua, però metti che si rinsavisce ed esplode, riprenderlo a 6 va benissimo. Altrimenti gli scade il contratto e lo scarichi...



questa cosa della scadenza del contratto non l ho capita ...se gli scade nel 2017 e non rinnova prima non è che lo scarichi ...se ne va lui !!


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: recompra a 6M. Sospiro di sollievo per i tifosi rossoneri.*



Menomale.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

almeno quest'operazione l'hanno fatto come si deve


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

Ah ma quindi una cosa intelligente oltre l'addio a Bonera, l'ha fatta??? Miracolo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Sono gli spicci per la prima trance per Soriano...


In trance manda me la trattativa Soriano.


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> almeno quest'operazione l'hanno fatto come si deve



Quindi ci siamo giocati il Jolly per oggi...


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

clanton ha scritto:


> Se con controriscatto e percentuale l operazione è accettabile anche se era meglio una squadra di B dove sicuramente potrebbe giocare e smetterla di palleggiare in piazza ... al Malaga giocherà ? o farà la fine di Verdi che in Spagna è sempre in panchina ?



Beh il Malaga non è chissà che squadrone, se non riesce a ritagliarsi il suo spazio li in DUE anni probabilmente non è il campione che tutti noi speriamo!! Più che altro speriamo ci sia il clima giusto per crescere, cosa che al Milan non c'è più!!


----------



## clanton (31 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ah ma quindi una cosa intelligente oltre l'addio a Bonera, l'ha fatta??? Miracolo....



Intelligente è una parola grossa in riferimento a Galliani ....sicuramente cmq si poteva fare meglio 

p.s. qualcuno mi chiarisce la storia della scadenza 2017 ?


----------



## clanton (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In trance manda me la trattativa Soriano.



tranquillo Soriano pare sia del Napoli x 12 milioni + Zuniga ...... inarrivabile per noi !!!


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2015)

clanton ha scritto:


> Intelligente è una parola grossa in riferimento a Galliani ....sicuramente cmq si poteva fare meglio
> 
> p.s. qualcuno mi chiarisce la storia della scadenza 2017 ?


mi risulta 2016 ma avra' rinnovato , boh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Ci siamo pagati Kucka con Mastour, colpo da maestro del condor di Monza


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: recompra a 6M. Sospiro di sollievo per i tifosi rossoneri.*



Non capisco molto lo stesso. Lo farebbero giocare per guadagnarci quanto, 1 mln ? Dubito che trovi spazio, ma meglio che regalarglielo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: recompra a 6M. Sospiro di sollievo per i tifosi rossoneri.*


Incredibile, operazione intelligente, pazzesco.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: recompra a 6M. Sospiro di sollievo per i tifosi rossoneri.*


Adesso si ragiona. Praticamente lo teniamo in pugno con quella cifretta per il controriscatto.


----------



## clanton (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Adesso si ragiona. Praticamente lo teniamo in pugno con quella cifretta per il controriscatto.



Lo teniamo in pugno se rinnova prima del 2017 ...altrimenti il pugno si apre e vola via .... !!!


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Se verrà confermato il riscatto e controriscatto è un'operazione ottima secondo me.


----------



## sbrodola (31 Agosto 2015)

Il malaga ha anche la squadra B, anche se è in tercera division...potrebbe giocare titolare lì se inizialmente non trova spazio in liga


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se verrà confermato il riscatto e controriscatto è un'operazione ottima secondo me.



così l'operazione è nettamente meglio rispetto a una prima ipotesi senza controriscatto.

per farlo giocare però si poteva trovare una soluzione migliore e in campionato più formante rispetto a quello spagnolo. Io penso che anche nella serie B italiana non sarebbe stato male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: recompra a 6M. Sospiro di sollievo per i tifosi rossoneri.*



Quindi lo possiamo ricomprare a quella cifra?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi lo possiamo ricomprare a quella cifra?



si


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

*Comunicato ufficiale:

Hachim Mastour è stato ceduto in prestito biennale al Malaga fino al 30 giugno 2017; il prestito prevede il diritto di riscatto del Malaga e il contro diritto di riscatto a favore del Milan.*


----------



## aklos (1 Settembre 2015)

ma con la penuria di giocatori tecnici che abbiamo,
con la scarsezza dei trequartisti che abbiamo,

non potevamo provarlo un po, almeno fino a gennaio?

vai a vedere che abbiamo dato il miglior trequartista in rosa per giocare con Honda e Suso...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2015)

aklos ha scritto:


> ma con la penuria di giocatori tecnici che abbiamo,
> con la scarsezza dei trequartisti che abbiamo,
> 
> non potevamo provarlo un po, almeno fino a gennaio?
> ...



Sono d'accordo, lo dico dall'anno scorso, però mi fido di chi lo vede tutti i giorni e non su youtube.


----------



## Nicco (1 Settembre 2015)

Incomprensibile, due anni per crescere sono tanti, questo è un 98, tra due anni ne avrà 19 e potrà aver già dimostrato di valere ben più di 5mln, questo prestito al di là di qualsiasi valutazione sia stata fatta sulle potenzialità del giocatore non ha proprio senso dal punto di vista economico e programmatico, NESSUN SENSO.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Settembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile, due anni per crescere sono tanti, questo è un 98, tra due anni ne avrà 19 e potrà aver già dimostrato di valere ben più di 5mln, questo prestito al di là di qualsiasi valutazione sia stata fatta sulle potenzialità del giocatore non ha proprio senso dal punto di vista economico e programmatico, NESSUN SENSO.



sei consapevole che c'è il diritto di controriscatto, si vero?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei consapevole che c'è il diritto di controriscatto, si vero?



A quanto lo hanno fissato?


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Settembre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> A quanto lo hanno fissato?



6,5 mln dicono i giornalisti, anche se non è stato specificato sul comunicato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale:
> 
> Hachim Mastour è stato ceduto in prestito biennale al Malaga fino al 30 giugno 2017; il prestito prevede il diritto di riscatto del Malaga e il contro diritto di riscatto a favore del Milan.*



Una delle poche operazioni sensate a mio parere.
Col contro riscatto siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## Nicco (1 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei consapevole che c'è il diritto di controriscatto, si vero?



Me l'ero perso, meno male, non sono impazziti del tutto.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2015)

Non lo riscatteranno mai, almeno, non galliani. Poi è assurdo. Tra due anni avrà 19 anni. Ancora troppo presto per dare un giudizio definitivo su di lui. 
Si poteva prestarlo in Italia, anche nelle serie inferiori, invece se ne va in vacanza in Spagna, e tra due anni ci godremo la bellezza di 5 milioni, che serviranno a prendere lo scarto del Genoa di turno.


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Settembre 2015)

L'unica cosa positiva è che, oltre al controriscatto, abbiamo il 40% della prossima cessione.
Quindi mettiamo che esploda dopo tre o quattro anni e il Malaga lo venda al Real per, che so, 60 milioni: ne incasseremmo 24.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva è che, oltre al controriscatto, abbiamo il 40% della prossima cessione.
> Quindi mettiamo che esploda dopo tre o quattro anni e il Malaga lo venda al Real per, che so, 60 milioni: ne incasseremmo 24.



se varrà 60milioni spero che lo controriscattiamo a 6


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2015)

*La redazione di Sport Mediaset è convinta che è tutto in stallo per un mese perchè la Fifa vuole mettere approfondire i trasferimenti dei giocatori minorenni.*


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *La redazione di Sport Mediaset è convinta che è tutto in stallo per un mese perchè la Fifa vuole mettere approfondire i trasferimenti dei giocatori minorenni.*



Sisi sarà cosi. Il ragazzo si allena e tutto ma non potrà scendere in campo, dopo gli accertamenti del caso avrà il via libera.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi sarà cosi. Il ragazzo si allena e tutto ma non potrà scendere in campo, dopo gli accertamenti del caso avrà il via libera.


 [MENTION=488]Alkampfer[/MENTION] le notizie vecchie non si uppano


----------

